# Mudding Over Painted Popcorn Ceiling! Yes or No?



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

At this point, it's worth a shot. I've done it successfully a few times over the years. What I usually do is test it in a closet or a small unseen area just to see how the mud effects the old popcorn. Sometimes (even tho the ceiling is painted) the moisture from the mud wicks its' way through or acts as extra weight combined with gravity and you end up with popcorn mess all over the floor! I say go for it.


----------



## savatreatabvr (Jan 30, 2016)

My main concern is the new texture falling off after 6 months or a year. My philosophy is that since the popcorn ceiling is painted with semi-gloss the mud wouldn't stick unless I used a primer and there is no inconspicuous area I can test on so I'll just have to deal with the weight issue as I go.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I would use a paint roller rather than a hopper gun.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I think you are using the wrong tool to scrape. 

You need to get under it in one section...then go from there. Sharp tool. It's going to be messy.

You can mud over it....but it's going to take a lot and I see you having numerous issues down the road.

I would't worry about any gouges....easy to repair.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

How much water are you using ? Hitting it lightly with a spray bottle is not enough. 

I plastic off the floor and walls, and hit it with a garden sprayer (pump up) heavy enough that the entire ceiling drips. Let it alone for 10-15 minutes, then spray it a second time before I scrape.


----------

